

Privacy Lawsuit Targets Net Giants Over ‘Zombie’ Cookies - radley
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/07/zombie-cookies-lawsuit/

======
radley
Adobe voiced their position on this back in Feb:

Adobe condemns cookie respawning in comments to FTC [http://www.research-
live.com/news/analytics/adobe-condemns-c...](http://www.research-
live.com/news/analytics/adobe-condemns-cookie-respawning-in-comments-to-
ftc/4001985.article)

